# Happy Birthday Wyatt Earp !!!



## LavalK9 (Jun 14, 2006)

Wyatt Earp just turned 2 years old this week. He's big but he thinks he is still a puppy, he is very playful.
He enjoys relaxing in the backyard laying down on the snow. I sure would like the snow to stay that white for a long time but I know it won't


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

big man!!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

He is gorgeous, Happy Birthday handsome.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Wyatt! What a handsome young man.


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Wyatt!!!! He is such a handsome guy!!!! LOVE his coloring. Such rich colors!


----------

